# Moving PVC Arms / Shoulder



## tbroadfoot (Jan 6, 2015)

Above is a picture of the mechanism, I have provided a how to below


----------



## sbrooks (Feb 6, 2015)

tbroadfoot said:


> View attachment 234404
> 
> 
> Above is a picture of the mechanism, I have provided a how to below
> ...


Easy and effective, I like it


----------

